# Feet down, fists UP- FRH vs BABOTL's



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Here I am minding my own business having a nice morning looking into going back to college after being away for almost 20 years. Enjoying my research and optimistic about the next chapter in my life.

Then the post lady shows up.

Holy mother of cigars did these guys put together a nice package. It had mogelmans return addy on it so I'm going to put most of the blame on him.

Almost every stick in here is a new size or brand to me. Other than the Perdomo all the nc's are new to me and the cc's...these guys don't screw around.

I obviously underestimated my opponent the first time, I shall not make that mistake again. :hn

This week started off like a Ferrari stuck in a mud bog and sinking fast. Then all this CS related stuff starts happening all week long. I get a hat. Ratters hits me in person with the brick. Now this. Thank you FRH and CS for really putting a smile on my face and wrenching me out of that bog. You guys are great.

Enough of that lubby-dubby crap. Back to the violence.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

It's not a good idea to mess with Moglman, he is quite and nice until you poke him with the proverbial stick one to many times. Nice hit Scott, enjoy those sticks Eric.



weak_link said:


> Here I am minding my own business having a nice morning looking into going back to college after being away for almost 20 years. Enjoying my research and optimistic about the next chapter in my life.
> 
> Then the post lady shows up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Is that an Esplindido? :dr


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Man, you got b*tch-slapped, Eric!! :ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Man, you got b*tch-slapped, Eric!! :ss


Ah, there's more where that came from. Now where do I find the B1tch slap smilie?


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Is that an Esplindido? :dr


Yes and I'm building the pedestal on which to place it now. :r


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent hit.. but where do you get those plastic tubes? Could someone PM me a place to buy them?


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

You really shouldn't have woken this particular giant...nice hit!!!

Go ahead, you can cry 'Uncle' now if you want to...

:gn:chk:gn:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Yes and I'm building the pedestal on which to place it now. :r


HAHAHA

Nice hit on you buddy...enjoy it..


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice hit Scott.



jcarlton said:


> It's not a good idea to mess with Moglman, he is quiet and nice until you poke him with the proverbial stick one to many times. Nice hit Scott, enjoy those sticks Eric.


I have to agree here... that is the 900 lb gorilla you didn't wanna get involved... 

But I'm glad you did...

Oh and a word of advice for the BA, strap on your seat belts.. it is only just starting. :gn:gn:r


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> Ah, there's more where that came from. Now where do I find the B1tch slap smilie?


You do realize that the BABOTL's are growing in numbers, right? Each time one goes down, three more rise to take his place. This is a war you cannot win. :gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> You do realize that the BABOTL's are growing in numbers, right? Each time one goes down, three more rise to take his place. This is a war you cannot win. :gn


Ahh... but we are also growing in numbers... those first two massive hits were from about 5ish guys... the second massive hit was from about 4 guys... but this wave is from over 9 guys... and we have a few more who might be in should the white flag not come out... 

It is a war we WILL win...:r:gn:gn:gn:gn

PS have ya checked your mailbox lately out there in the world of Discovery? :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet bomb! :tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It's not nice to poke him with a stick....great lookin lineup there.:tu:tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Enough of that lubby-dubby crap. Back to the violence.


I pray for our enemies :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I hope there's something in there you will enjoy Eric. Back at ya!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like we have about 3 down and many many more to go... :gn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! That is a hit and a half!!!

They got me too!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Score one for the CFRH.

You got owned, Eric.

Well done! :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> I pray for our enemies :gn:gn:gn


I am. :r:r:r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Shouldn't have poked that lion. :ss

Nice hit there. Enjoy your damages.


----------

